# Грыжа МПД L4-L5 9 мм со стенозом СМК, остеохондроз



## Dmitriy_34 (12 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте!

Проблемы с грыжей мпд начались в 2014 году (в 29 лет, сейчас мне 34). Тогда прошел курс из ~5 капельниц в поликлинике (Беларусь) и отпустило. Со снимками КТ направили на консультацию к нейрохирургу, который сказал "ходишь - ходи, как капельницы перестанут помогать - давай ко мне под нож".

С тех пор грыжа периодически беспокоила, но тем менее позволяла обходится без медикаментов и зарабатывать на хлеб физическим трудом.

Около 25 дней назад, схватил обострение, со спазмированием мышц позвоночника - видно на фото - пытаюсь стоять ровно, а не получается...
Поначалу (по глупости) пытался заниматься самолечением, сделав в задницу, по итогу, пару инъекций диклофенака и один дипроспана - ибо болело достаточно сильно.
После этого обратился в поликлинику - назначили курс нпвс капельниц - не помогло.

Теперь нахожусь в стационаре, где продолжают ставить капельницы (начиная с поликлиники их уже в сумме было около 11). На днях, возможно завтра, сделают МРТ, и скорей всего направят на консультацию в областную больницу к нейрохирургу...

*Болевые ощущения:* периодическая, пульсирующая, тянущая боль с ягодицы до икры левой ноги; ходить - не много хожу (в туалет, столовую, и несколько раз в день по ступенькам с 3-го этажа из больничной палаты - подышать свежим воздухом..), но опять же присутствуют упомянутые болевые ощущения.. Боль впринципе терпима. Ночью сплю более-менее нормально, но для этого на ночь зачастую нужно уколоть обезбаливающее, если днем слишком "много" передвигался.

В стационаре врач может делать укол-"блокаду" дипроспаном. Но это блокада такого типа:
-врач спрашивает "где болит?",
-пациент "да вот здесь",
-врач (нащупывая область болевой точки) "ну значит сюда и уколем" - т.е. блокада делается без контроля УЗИ, фактически методом тыка... Стоит ли делать такую блокаду?

Возможно ли консервативное лечение в данной ситуации? Или операция не избежна?

Если операция не избежна - какая в этом случае предстоит операция? (потребуется ли полное удаление МПД? или же диск будут удалять частично? потребуется ли внедрение различных имплантатов?).
Можно ли оценить вероятность успеха/рецидива операции?
С чем связано уменьшение сагиттального размера (по сравнению с 2014 годом)? и как предотвратить его дальнейшее уменьшение?

Если возможно консервативное лечение, имеет ли смысл в моей ситуации делать первые два упражения из видео А. Епифанова - www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygVnB_c6YVo


Буду очень благодарен уважаемым врачам, пользователям на этом форуме за любые советы.

П.С. Остальные снимки КТ, (если разберусь как, и если они нужны) постараюсь завтра выложить на форум (сегодня пишу поздно ночью..)


----------



## La murr (12 Июн 2019)

@Dmitriy_34, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (12 Июн 2019)

@La murr, благодарю!
Сегодня сделают МРТ, как получу диск - выложу снимки, и тогда отпишусь...
А у меня получится прикрепить снимки к первому посту? - не вижу опции редактирования..


----------



## Shadowhawk (12 Июн 2019)

А кем работали?


----------



## La murr (12 Июн 2019)

Dmitriy_34 написал(а):


> А у меня получится прикрепить снимки к первому посту? - не вижу опции редактирования..


Разместите снимки в новом сообщении, я отредактирую Ваш пост.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (12 Июн 2019)

так и не понял как эту кучу файлов-снимков выложить на форум, поэтому залью их на файлообменник:
МРТ (в формате DICOM): https://yadi.sk/d/6NgBCwDNfKS2aw
МРТ (конвертированные из DICOM в формат .jpg): https://yadi.sk/d/6NgBCwDNfKS2aw


Shadowhawk написал(а):


> А кем работали?


в основном каменщиком, а так еще много чем приходилось заниматься - отделка, кровля и т.п...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июн 2019)

Выложите снимки на форуме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2019)

1. Это блокада по триггерам. Вполне подходит если не делать фасеточную, а в стационаре модно и корешковую. Контроль для этого не нужен.
2. Возможна, но может занять 6-12 месяцев.
3. Микролискжтомия, без имплантата
4. Увеличение грызи - уменьшает размер СМК
5. Упражнения  делать надо, лучше поэтапно -от лёгких к нагрузочным.
Правильные то, что не вызывают боли. Пробуйте медленно и до боли. Если сомневаетесь на форуме есть  упражнения поэтапно.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (13 Июн 2019)

МРТ
1.

               

2.

               

3.

               

4.

               

5.

               

6.

               

7.

               

8.

               

9.

               

10.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (14 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!

упражнения нашел на вашем сайте - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
буду пробывать выполнять комплекс под номером 9.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

@Dmitriy_34, правильно.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (24 Июн 2019)

Опишу немного свои мытарства.

После недели капельниц и уколов в стационаре, с подозрением на асептический спондилодисцит меня отправили на консультацию к неврологу в областную больницу.

Там областной невролог просмотрел заключение МРТ (при этом сами снимки не смотрел),
простукал молоточком, проверил чувствительность стоп - "нерв живой, что очень хорошо", прощупал пальцами позвонки - в проблемной зоне L4-L5 при этом были небольшие болевые ощущения. Диагноз спондилодисцит подтвердил, выписал шоковую терапию из капельниц с антибиотиками (+куча таблеток) по 2 раза в день в течение 2-3 недель (см. фото) и отправил назад в стационар "правильно долечиваться". В общем посоветовал пролечиться консервативно. Операции избегать, т.к. "потом люди мучаются всю жизнь".

Первая неделя терапии антибиотиками каких-либо значимых улучшений не принесла. Хотя на 2-й день левая нога перестала беспокоить, и даже слегка прошел спазм - спина уже не была такая кривая. Но на след. день утром после сна, при ходьбе по комнате начала ощущаться пульсирующая боль в спине. И постепенно, к концу этой недели, состояние фактически ни чем не отличается от начала обострения - тянет левую ногу и при этом еще побаливает спина.

Сегодня ездил на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Дядька с опытом.
Проверил меня - нагнись вперед насколько сможешь - смог конечно немного, простучал молотком.
Открыл мои снимки мрт - едва глянув один из них, сказал что дело плохо и без операции никак - "у тебя две большие грыжи. Я операцию рекомендую только в крайних случаях, и это как раз твой случай".
Что интересно, у меня еще есть снимки КТ - там врач писавший описание увидел только одну грыжу.
Сильно вымотался от поездки - 3.5 часа расколбаса в сидении на маршрутке, плюс с километра 1.5 нарезал на своих двоих пока ходил-искал поликлинику в чужом городе. Под конец останавливался каждые метров 10-20 - левую ногу сводит капец, спазмирует левый бок спины. Жара, голова трещит (конечно еще и двухразовые ежедневные капельницы-антибиотики вносят свою лепту). Еле добрался назад в стационар. Счас лежу под капельницей, одно пока радует что когда на кровати - боль успокаивается.

Пока на распутьи - делать операцию или не делать.. Если не делать, то не понятно как лечиться консервативно самостоятельно..
В неврологическом стационаре держать меня долго особо не хотят..


----------



## InnaInna (24 Июн 2019)

@Dmitriy_34,
Нейрохирург форума @dr.dreval даёт очень взвешенные ответы по поводу необходимости операции. Я бы попросила его проконсультировать.
А если есть сомнения, что там по снимкам, точнейшим образом и даже больше мне разъяснял ситуацию доктор doclega.

P.s. А наши нейрохирурги (я просто тоже из Беларуси) кроме "Ууу Большая" по другому показания к операции объяснить не могут.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (26 Июн 2019)

@InnaInna, спасибо большое, рассмотрю эти варианты.

Забыл еще добавить, что невролог поставил диагноз асептический сподилодисцит (т.е. как я понимаю воспалительный процесс на уровне L4L5) и прописал соответствующую терапию из антибиотиков, а нейрохирург говорит что сподилодисцита нет.  Насколько знаю если есть подозрение на сподилодисцит, то операцию делать нельзя. Поэтому наверно лучше пока пройти курс антибиотиков.

А так да, плохо конечно что нет возможности попасть на живой прием к лучшим специалистам в этом деле.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

В анализах норма?


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (26 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, как раз сегодня утром брали анализы - в норме - сейчас узнал у лечащего врача. Давление 130/80.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

Дегенеративный спондилит.
По мне так.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (26 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а где можно почитать про *дегенеративный *спондилит? нашел статью - но здесь про спондилит вызванный различными инфекциями, а дегенеративный спондилит как понимаю это немного другое?
Нужно ли проверяться на туберкулез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

При нормальных анализах, можно ничего не делать.
И если уж бдеть, то только консультация фтизиатора.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (5 Июл 2019)

Последние две недели лечили спондилодисцит: капали левофлоксоцин два раза в сутки + ходил на магнит. А последние три дня капали ребофен (декскетопрофен).
При этом последнюю неделю нахожусь в отделении гнойной хирургии - невролог отправила туда ...
Врач сегодня, при выписке из хирургии, сказал что спондилодисцита скорей всего нет - симптоматика не та, это вас грыжа так достает. Наблюдаться неврологом в поликлинике - пойду туда в понедельник.

Болевые ощущения уменьшились, но спазм остается, хотя временами кажется что он "отпускает".
Дискомфорт возникает в левой части крестца и до верхней части ягодицы - отдает как будто был ушиб в этом месте. Когда дискомфорта нет, то ничего и не болит при ощупывании.
Лежа, если левую ногу переместить в неудобное положение, через 5-10сек ощущается онемение и мурашки, начинающиеся с икры и до большого пальца стопы - тогда ищу любое другое удобное положение... Такое же онемение и при ходьбе - постоишь немного - исчезает.
При этом чувствительность пальцей не пропадает, могу встать на носки/пятки. Передвигаюсь в корсете средней жесткости.

Пока не понятно будет ли терпимо без капельниц и прочих медикаментов. Хотя вот счас лежу, нашел удобное положение, ничего не беспокоит.


----------



## Dmitriy_34 (5 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, это наверно стеноз L4-L5 так доставляет?
Может подскажете какие лучше использовать нпвп на случай если боль будет донимать? - аэртал, целебрекс, аркоксия?
Думаю может купить прибор для электрофореза в домашних условиях, использовать с карипаином...
Будет ли от него эффект?
Растяжки по типу доски Евминова/качель Яловицына при стенозе не повредят?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2019)

> спондилодисцита скорей всего нет - симптоматика не та, это вас грыжа так достает


Наконец-то, правильный врач. Наверно, анализы посмотрел.


----------



## Natali-7707 (8 Июл 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> P.s. А наши нейрохирурги (я просто тоже из Беларуси) кроме "Ууу Большая" по другому показания к операции объяснить не могут.


Вот уж не надо грести всех под одну гребёнку. Оперировалась в РНПЦ неврологии и нейрохирургии во 2-м нейрохирургическом отделении. Ни про одного хирурга не могу так сказать. В палате было 4 человека, у всех разные хирурги. Понятное дело, что общались, интересовались друг у друга, как "до такой жизни докатились" и как путь истинный искали. И мне разные доктора попадались, пока не попала в золотые руки доктора Щемелёва А.В. Всё подробнейшим образом объяснил, показал на макете, что и как у меня происходит и  почему конкретно в моём случае консервативное лечение не дало положительного эффекта.


----------



## Shadowhawk (26 Июл 2019)

Здорова, как дела, как самочувствие?


----------

